# REB - Rebel Sport



## clowboy (1 July 2005)

Anyone have any clues about REB?

Can't really figure it out, when I look at it's chart it shows in excess of 800k in turnover but when I look at the 18 trades that took place it's more like 100k.

Is it maybee an after market (or off market) transaction?


----------



## raider (1 July 2005)

*Re: REB*

It seems to be right there was a 791,000 trade around 1 pm


----------



## clowboy (1 July 2005)

*Re: REB*

hmmm

that would mean that the online brokers info is dodgy.

That cant be a good thing


----------



## michael_selway (7 January 2006)

*Re: REB*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> hmmm
> 
> that would mean that the online brokers info is dodgy.
> 
> That cant be a good thing




Hm Rebel Sport, seems to have recovered big time since May 05, i wonder why?


----------



## sti396 (5 April 2006)

Hey

Just looking at Rebel Sport and it seems over the last few years it has gone strength to strength. A little bit of research and alot of people are saying the BUY!!

With the World Cup soccer on in June, since I used to worked at Rebel, I know that sales for ANYTHING soccer will go through the roof. Especially now Australia has made it. [Rebel sells approx 70% of total 'Licenced' apparel in Aust] 

Anyhow, thats my opinion. I welcome others. 

Looking at its upward trend over the years, would it be correct in saying this may be good for long term investing?

Phil


----------



## fryzie (7 April 2006)

sti396 said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> Just looking at Rebel Sport and it seems over the last few years it has gone strength to strength. A little bit of research and alot of people are saying the BUY!!
> 
> ...





good info

do you know why there was such a huge drop in the share price mid-year last year?


----------



## sti396 (7 April 2006)

Last year was a terrible year not only in Rebel Sport but most sports retailers. Especially in the footwear dept [which consists of approx 1/3 of total sales, which is a huge when you rely daily on those sales] 

Alot of prices esp in footwear were reduced, and the margin on avg was terrible. Just speaking today with my old boss at Rebel, and things are looking quite exciting due to two things. 

1. World Cup [apparel and merchandise is out in two weeks] 
2. The hugely successful 'interest free' periods on high priced treadmills and bikes. 

Phil


----------



## fryzie (7 April 2006)

Yeh ive been talking to someone who works there and they reckon all fitness equpiment sales is increasing and gonna keep going for a while. Lots more people are wanting to 'shape up', especially from cause of the show 'the biggest loser' - one of australians highest rank shows atm.


----------



## mlennox (8 April 2006)

fryzie said:
			
		

> Yeh ive been talking to someone who works there and they reckon all fitness equpiment sales is increasing and gonna keep going for a while. Lots more people are wanting to 'shape up', especially from cause of the show 'the biggest loser' - one of australians highest rank shows atm.




i'd have to agree. i train twice a day at my local gym and live near a park i have to say ive seen alot more "unfit" people doing exercise then usual..


----------



## watsonc (3 July 2006)

Quarterly annoucements due very soon, maybe around 10th July  It will be interesting to see how well the Soccer World Cup boosted sales!!!! Rebel Sport should do well with the Ashes Cricket series coming up as well, thousands of English Barmy Army suppporters will all need English cricket shirts etc etc.

I feel Rebel Sport may be slightly undervalued at this point in time, maybe the market has forgotten about this one?


----------



## TheRage (6 November 2006)

*REB- Rebel Sport trading Halt*

Anyone know why Rebel self imposed a trading holt on their stock. What bit of news are they holding back on? I personally think Rebel is one of the best Retail stocks based on the fundamentals in Australia. My only whinge with the company is that everybody now knows this and the shares are too dear to buy back in.


----------



## spitrader1 (6 November 2006)

*Re: REB- Rebel Sport trading Halt*



			
				TheRage said:
			
		

> Anyone know why Rebel self imposed a trading holt on their stock. What bit of news are they holding back on? I personally think Rebel is one of the best Retail stocks based on the fundamentals in Australia. My only whinge with the company is that everybody now knows this and the shares are too dear to buy back in.



in the announcement it says they request the trading halt to "consider a proposal in relation to the future of the company"...


----------



## Agentm (6 November 2006)

*Re: REB- Rebel Sport trading Halt*

private equity fund no doubt,,  lets start a rumour..


----------



## TheRage (6 November 2006)

*Re: REB- Rebel Sport trading Halt*



			
				Agentm said:
			
		

> private equity fund no doubt,,  lets start a rumour..




This was my thought also. It seems a lot of overseas private equity firms are snapping up good businesses from Australian investors at the moment.


----------



## spitrader1 (7 November 2006)

*Re: REB- Rebel Sport trading Halt*



			
				TheRage said:
			
		

> This was my thought also. It seems a lot of overseas private equity firms are snapping up good businesses from Australian investors at the moment.



REB..Archer Capital makes $400m buyout proposal. Gerry Harvey owns 53%.


----------



## mit (7 November 2006)

Yoohoo, I hold at the moment. What's interesting, is that the volume showed a large increase of the couple of days before the announcement. I almost sold to take a quick profit.

MIT


----------



## watsonc (3 January 2007)

Can anyone help?

My friend currently holds shares in Rebel Sport. 
Am I understanding this right?

Archer Capital has the option to purchase shares at $4.60 by 7th May 2007???

So this is not really a proper take over bid? only a 19.99% stake?

My friend is currently holding with a margin loan and is loathing paying interest, and is wondering whether to sell out, and if he sells out can he get $4.60??  Currently the share price is at $4.49

thx


----------

